# Blood Angels - HH



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Straight from James Swallow, from a Q & A on the Bolthole:


> > The games day chapbook contains a blood angels HH story : can you say anything about that ? Will sanguinius be in it ? Or Raldoron ? Who will be the main character ?
> 
> 
> The title of the chapbook is Bloodline. It's a Blood Angels story that connects to the events at the end of Black Tide and events during the Horus Heresy. Rafen is one of the main characters. That's all I'm going to say for now.
> ...


So, for my fellows Blood Angels fans...k:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Woo! A blood Angels Horus Heresy novel! Finally! Can't wait!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

about time too. i think that the blood angels play such a pivotal role in the heresy that they need to give us some material on them as soon as.
and i hope we get alot of the great angel and not fobbed off with one of his lackeys leading the story as to me the whole signus affair is about trying to create some sort of heretical stunt on sanguinius, either to try and turn him or seal the fate of the angels for the far future.
i read something not long ago, maybe black tide when a traitor marine stated to a angel 'they not made of the same stuff the crusade angels were made of' i.e. inferior as in prowess and it always makes me think what the hell were the original blood angels like if a traitor isnt impressed by the angels of 40k. they must have been warmachines but i suppose being lead by a primarch of sanguinius's statue then i can see what he was getting at.
looking forward to this even if it doesnt come until 2012 when i think it will arrive.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

We've known for ages now that a Swallow Signus novel has been planned, but nice to have it officially confirmed now, thanks _Boc_. 

Not sure about the working title though...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I despise the Blood Angels, but I am sure this will be good. One plus side is the fact Ka'Bandha must make an appearance. Oh, and the Blood Angels getting slaughtered will be nice :grin:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yes i cant wait to read how Sanguinius got bitched slapped by Horus.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Swallow is rising very quickly up the ranks of my favourite authors. FotE is one of my favourite HH novels, and while I'm not a huge fan of the first two BA novels, I really enjoyed _Black Tide_. I have about 50 pages left of _Nemesis_, which I'm also really enjoying. It will be very interesting to see how he ties Rafen to the HH. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Fear to Tread_.. that is awesome. Signus, where angels fear to tread. Looking forward to seeing the Lord of Angels and his Angelic Host in action.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

lol, something we've always known would happen with the HH has been confirmed. Swallow was always going to write the Signus Prime novels as the BA are like his babies. I usually would have shuddered at Swallow writing this but after his last effort with Nemesis, a little of my faith in Swallow has returned. Lets hope he doesnt duff it like he did with the Dues books.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Be interesting to see how they portray the fight between Sanguinius and Ka'Bhanda. Up until now his prowess in melee combat has been hyped up quite a bit, supposedly being one of the only two Primarchs (along with Horus0 of being able to best Angron in combat.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> supposedly being one of the only two Primarchs (along with Horus0 of being able to best Angron in combat.


According to Corax :wink:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> According to Corax :wink:


Who I would say is a fairly reliable source in this context.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah, what would he know?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Is the same guy afterall who later goes on to drop kick Ka'Bhanda through the eternity gate, and depending on which fluff you read hold his own against the greatly empowered Horus for a while.

But then Sanguinius is the fluffs poster boy when it comes to Primarchs, no ones ever got anything but praise for him, thinking he should have been the warmaster etc, head statue in Horus vision. Although to be fair they do kill him of course, brutally....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

> Is the same guy afterall who later goes on to drop kick Ka'Bhanda through the eternity gate, and depending on which fluff you read hold his own against the greatly empowered Horus for a while.


I'd just like to point out that according to Collected Visions, Ka'Bandha had won that bout as well. Being the ol' foolish prick though, he decided to start chanting and shit. So, Sanguinius uses the _last _ of his energy to get back up and grips him, and well, you know the rest :victory:

On a side note: I will be getting this novel for hopes of Ka'Bandha, I ain't all too bothered about the Blood Angels in all honesty..


----------

